# Just Add Dirt rides



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice video, looks like a good place to ride.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

one day ill make it there :rockn: !!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

how about memorial day weekend there backwoods we will have a huge group there and should be a awesome time


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

ill try man , the only thing that kills me is my truck murders gas lol otherwise id be there already i get prob 9-10 mpg pulling a 16ft open trialler with 3 brutes but ill start savin up! i live 3 1/2 hours north so its far


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You can do it you just gotta have a friend chip in with gas then it isn't bad at all


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

May Ride in North Port.....


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Just Add Dirt and Kamp Grizzly Filming of Lacrosse boots video....


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent videos as always Jeff!!! Are you guys hitting RYC this weekend?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i need to get out to north port but heard it is dry right now


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

We are headed to Dirty Foot this week end, they now have full hookups for the motorhome, and we feel the need to hit the trails. Please join us if you can..


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Dirty Foot Adventures funny video (I think it's funny)


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty sweet......!!! Muddie49


----------

